# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Как вы поняли, как прочувствовали себя не телом, а душой?

## Валентин Шеховцов

Как победить телесные сомнения, например, увидев себя отдельно от машины тела? Как вспомнить прошлые жизни или как отделить душу уже сейчас, взлетя над телом? Или, может быть нужен ладан?

***
Джананиваса: Буквально перед самым отъездом Прабхупады я подошел к нему и спросил: «Ладану, Шрила Прабхупада?» В тот момент в комнате никого не было, он просто сидел и повторял джапу. Я занес курящийся ладан, и дым стал наполнять комнату. Дым окутал все, но Прабхупада не стал открывать окна. Он посмотрел на меня и сказал:
- Это создает атмосферу постижения души. Это так замечательно! Просто замечательно.
И он снова начал повторять джапу.

_Сатсварупа дас Госвами_. Прабхупада-лиламрита, т.3, Индия. Объединяя ИСККОН, стр.555
***
Во 2-й главе Он описал метод аналитического познания, чем дух отличается от материи и почему один бренен, а другой вечен. И теперь, после того, как Он всё это описал, Он говорит: - А теперь послушай Меня, Я расскажу тебе, то что поможет познать Меня полностью. Т.е Он этим стихом говорит, что всё то, что Я тебе рассказывал до этого не может тебе дать полного знания обо Мне. Он рассказал различные способы, пути йоги, а теперь говорит:

 - Забудь обо всём этом! Забудь о том, что Я тебе рассказал до этого и послушай меня сейчас. Слушай Меня внимательно тач чхрину.Слушай Меня внимательно, в данный момент, потому что сейчас Я собираюсь рассказывать тебе самое важное – каким образом ты сможешь избавиться от всех сомнений и действительно постичь Меня. Этим стихом открывается центральная часть Бхагавад-гиты. Мы знаем, что первые шесть глав называются Карма-йогой, где Кришна в основном описывает йогу деятельности или низшую форму йоги. 

И последние шесть глав Бхагавад-гиты с 12-ой по 18-ю называются Гьяна-йогой, где Кришна описывает аналитические формы познания этого мира. Но центральные шесть глав Бхагавад-гиты являются самой сущностью Бхагавад-гиты и они называются Бхатки-йогой. Бхакти-йога или йога любви и преданности описана в этих шести главах, начиная с 7-ой главы. И Кришна начинает говорить об этом здесь. 

И Он говорит: -Послушай Меня и ты сможешь избавиться от всех сомнений. В этом, собственно, суть стиха. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в комментарии к этому стиху, каким образом человек действительно может убедиться в том, о чём до этого говорил Кришна. В предыдущих главах как я уже сказал, что Кришна описал, что душа отлична от тела. Что  душа не умирает, а тело умирает. Но, тем не менее, у человека всегда остаются сомнения. Есть много людей, которые верят в то, что душа не умирает.

Если выйти на улицу и спросить у человека верит он в бога или нет, многие, особенно сейчас, скажут: - Да, я верю в Бога. И большинство из них скажут: - Я – православный. И ударит себя кулаком в грудь. И будучи православными он должны верить что душа бессмертна. Но тем не менее и мы относимся к той же самой категории. По крайней мере большинство находящихся в этой комнате верят в то, что душа бессмертна. Но тем не менее у нас могут оставаться сомнения -  «Действительно ли душа бессмертна?»

Бхагавад-гита это всё хорошо и подробно объясняет. Шрила Прабхупада говорит и мы слышим это почти  каждый день на лекциях. Это часто называют  промыванием мозгов.  :acute: . Нам промывают мозги, что душа не умирает, а  умирает только тело. Но каждый должен задать себе вопрос: - А действительно ли я верю в это? Уверен ли я в этом на 100%?  Действительно ли где-то в моём сердце не осталось никаких сомнений?

И Кришна объясняет что путь духовного осознания должен приводить именно к такому состоянию, когда человек не просто верит во  что-то, не просто верит что он никогда не умирает, не  просто верит, что у него где-то непонятно где есть что-то непонятно что. 

Если спросить у прохожих что такое душа никто не скажет. Они могут сказать, что они православные, но если спросить у них где находится душа, как она выглядит, что она собой представляет, каковы её свойства - никто не скажет.

Очень трудно верить во что-то непонятно что, как-то непонятно как и главное  - непонятно что потом делать. Некоторые говорят, что если я уверовал, то я спасен, на этом всё кончилось – Джая Хари бол!

Но речь не должна идти о вере. По крайней мере для разумного человека. Разумный человек должен убедиться в том, что он действительно душа. И он  должен достичь того самого состояния, о котором здесь говорит Кришна в этом стихе _асамшаям самаграм мам_ – когда у него не остаётся никаких сомнений, когда он знает на 100% - я душа и  когда моё тело умрёт и когда будут играть похоронный марш я буду висеть над этим телом и смотреть на него со  стороны. Человек должен убедиться в этом на 100%.

Иногда говориться, что сомнение это плохо, что сомнение это то, что мешает человеку поверить. Но, в сущности, сомнения это признак разума. В Шримад Бхагаватам описываются функции разума. Капила Дев в Третьей Песни Шримад Бхагаватам говорит, что разум имеет пять основных функций. И первая, которую называет Капила Дев это способность сомневаться. Первое проявление разума это способность сомневаться, способность подвергать что-то сомнению. И мы видим, что люди пользуются этой способностью разума, что каждый так или иначе пользуется этой способностью.

Способность сомневаться хороша, если человек применяет её правильно. Потому что эту же самую функцию, которая играет положительную роль для разумного человека, другой человек может применять не по назначению и злоупотреблять ею. 

Часто люди возводят свою способность сомневаться в ранг религии или в ранг философии. Они абсолютно всё подвергают сомнению, и, единственное в чем они не сомневаются это то, что они во всём сомневаются. В сущности, это определение Рене Декарта. Рене Декарт определил философию как способность всё подвергать сомнению. Но если  мы всё будем подвергать сомнению, то  значит мы заранее, с самого начала отсекаем возможность понять и прийти к какому-то знанию, которое будет абсолютным, которое избавит нас от  сомнений.

Сомнения действительно играют очень положительную роль, особенно на начальных этапах духовного пути. И сомнение это то, что заставляет человека задуматься. В сущности мы должны подвергать сомнению многое. Мы не понимаем до какой степени мы принимаем многие вещи слепо. Мы живём в этом мире и 99,9% истин, которые мы так сказать исповедуем в своей жизни мы принимаем их слепо, не подвергая их сомнению. Просто потому, что мы родились в этой стране, в этой обстановке, повинуясь просто стадному чувству, стадному инстинкту мы принимаем некоторые истины на веру. 

Если я родился в России – я должен быть православным. Не понятно почем, зачем – человек не подвергает это сомнению. Если я родился в индии, то значит я должен быть индусом или ещё кем-то там. Я принимаю на веру и не подвергаю сомнению очень многое: общественные условности; это хорошо, а это плохо…

Но  если человек пользуется своим сомнением правильно, то он может подвергнуть  сомнению какие-то общепринятые истины. И самая главная общепринятая истина, которую разделяют буквально все, за исключением очень небольшого количества людей; истину, которую не подвергает сомнению - это то, что я есть это тело. Это удивительно, что эту фундаментальную истину никто не подвергает сомнению. Все рождаются в этом теле и думают: - Это есть я! Вот он я! Но на самом деле правильное использование сомнения, первый случай, когда мы должны применить эту функцию, - это подвергнуть это фундаментальное положение что я есть это тело и то, что хорошо для тела хорошо для меня и что со смертью тела всё для меня кончается. 

_Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами_. Бхагавад-гита 7.1 , 12.06.1997

----------


## Андрон

> Как вы поняли, как прочувствовали себя не телом, а душой?


Лично для меня душа - функционирующий и живой "орган", даже более деятельный, чем разум, ум и тело.
Подобно тому как ум проявляется через материальные желания, а разум - через мысли ("Мыслю - следовательно существую" - Р.Декарт), -
так же и *душа проявляется через духовные чувства и желания - любовь, блаженство*, радость, вдохновение и т.д.
Душа живет этими духовными чувствами, которые гораздо более разнообразны, чем материальные, имеют множество оттенков и вкусов, непередаваемы и неописуемы словами.
Душа постоянно пребывает в духовном мире - мире духовных эмоций и разнообразных вкусов любви, в непрерывном любовном общении с Богом, в сознании Кришны, в самадхи, в духовном теле.
У души есть бхава - основное настроение, характер, вкус, эмоция, которая вечна, сохраняется после смерти тела и развивается.
Душу можно ощущать постоянно, пребывая в духовных чувствах, в то время как разум и тело заняты своими делами.
Однако мы можем не ощущать всего этого, если временно забыли, что мы - душа.
Но можем вспомнить - и жить всем этим - душой, любовью, Богом в сердце...




> Как увидеть себя отдельно от машины тела?


Лучше увидеть себя хозяином машины тела, и управлять им осознанно  :smilies: 




> Как вспомнить прошлые жизни?


Даже Арджуна не помнил свои прошлые жизни в деталях, но мы можем примерно понять, чем мы жили раньше, по нашим предрасположенностям, желаниям, особенностям, склонностям, карме...




> прочувствовали себя не телом, а душой?


На мой взгляд, это звучит слишком экстремально...
"Я не тело" - значит на тело можно наплевать и забить? - нет!
Я не тело и не разум - я гораздо больше. Но все же эти тело и разум - мои!
Они даны Богом в мое распоряжение, как мощные инструменты, и с важной целью!




> как отделить душу уже сейчас, взлетя над телом?


Думаю, не стоит отделять душу от тела, так же как не стоит отделять от тела голову  :biggrin1: 
Душа, Разум, Ум и Тело функционируют вместе, одновременно, и отлично дополняют друг друга.
Так же как голова, руки и ноги функционируют одновременно, не мешая, но дополняя друг друга.




> Рене Декарт определил философию как способность всё подвергать сомнению.


Декарт был неправ, говоря: "Я мыслю - следовательно я существую".
Я бы сказал так: "Я люблю и блаженствую - следовательно я живу!"

----------


## Александр 2

> Лучше увидеть себя хозяином машины тела, и управлять им осознанно


Дживы не управляют своими материальными телами напрямую,если вы это имели ввиду,Андрон.ПАРАМАТМА улавливает желание дживы,дает команду трем материальным гунам осуществить это желание настолько,насколько джива этого заслуживает по своей карме.Другими словами,дживы(обусловленные) имеющие материальные тела,могут только желать определенных вещей.

Есть ответы Враджендра Кумара прабху по этому поводу в вопросе "Дживы здесь недействуют".

----------


## Александр 2

> Душа, Разум, Ум и Тело функционируют вместе, одновременно, и отлично дополняют друг друга.


А почему нет ложного эго?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Первое человек должен подвергнуть сомнению, как я уже сказал, эту фундаментальное положение о том, что я есть это тело. Для этого у нас есть достаточно много оснований. Потому что действительно, как объясняет Кришна в Бхагавад-гите, тело постоянно, каждое мгновение меняется, но тем не менее память остаётся той же самой. 

Память - преемственность,  которая обеспечивает преемство личности остаётся у человека. Поэтому человек в праве задуматься: «Если у меня остаётся память, если я сознаю себя тем же самым, не значит ли это что в этом теле есть нечто вечное, что не меняется?». Потому что я всё время воспринимаю себя одним и тем же.

Тело может меняться : я могу стать морщинистым; седым; у меня могут выпасть зубы; у меня могут выпасть волосы, но я всё равно считаю что я есть я. Моё осознание самого себя, ощущение самого себя при этом не изменилось. То что у человека остаётся память всех этих изменениях уже является достаточным основанием, чтобы задуматься: «А не есть ли что-то неизменное во всех этих изменениях? Не существует ли некий носитель этой неизменности, некая субстанция, которая несет в себе осознание своего собственного я?» 

Поэтому следующая функция разума, о которой говорит Господь Капила в Третьей Песне Шримад Бхагаватам это память. Способность помнить это также функция разума и человек может задуматься: «А действительно если моё я остаётся постоянным в течении этой жизни, не значит ли это что есть вечная душа?»

Некоторые люди говорят: - Действительно, у меня есть память - сложный механизм, который есть в мозгу. 

Никто не знает что такое память. Биохимики пытаются изучать механизмы памяти, но никто не имеет ни малейшего представления что такое память и откуда она берется. Но тем не менее предположим, дадим им возможность допустить, что эта память определяется чисто телесными механизмами и когда эти телесные механизмы разрушаются то вместе с ними разрушится и наша память - всё закопают в землю вместе с нашей памятью.

Интересно, что у Платона есть интересный диалог Сократа. Перед смертью, перед тем как выпить яд цикуту. Сократ как раз обсуждал темы вечности души.  Перед ним собрались его ученики, они начали плакать, говорить: - Куда ж ты от нас уходишь? Не уходи пожалуйста, давай мы тебя спасём. 

А он им говорил: - Чего вы плачете чего вы расстраиваетесь?  Душа вечная,  душа не умирает! Они все равно : - Мы знаем, ты нам давно говорил, но всё равно… И он стал их успокаивать, при том не просто успокаивать,  а стал им логически,  философски доказывать что душа действительно вечна. Но один ученик ему  сказал: - Может быть действительно что-то такое там есть, может быть душа отлична от тела,  но когда тело умирает, то душа тоже умирает. Потому что мы не знаем реально, мы не помним предыдущие жизни...

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 7.1 , 12.06.1997

----------


## Амира

> *Лично для меня душа* - функционирующий и живой "орган", даже более деятельный, чем разум, ум и тело.


Люблю поиграть в слова  :smilies: . А вы так "прикольно" сказали. Что вы не душа, но у вас есть душа, которая является одним из ваших "органов".
Интересно что когда наше тело растет и развивается и можно сказать со временем стареет мы как души не меняемся и нам хочется того же - просто поиграть и почувствовать себя детьми и забыть обо всех заботах и долгах перед кем-либо. И надеяться на своих родителей как в детстве и знать что они всегда с нами и всегда нам помогут и защитят нас и непоколебимо верить в то что они говорят и они для нас единственный авторитет в который мы верим без всяких сомнений. Вот такое же чувство должно быть у нас к Кришне и мы тогда сможем остаться детьми внутренне. А Кришна позаботится о нас. 
 История об игре слов:
Однажды утром, когда Кришна пришел к Радхе, Радха спросила у Него: «Дорогой Кешава, где сейчас Твоя васа?» Санскритское слово васа имеет три значения. Оно означает «место жительства», «аромат» и «одеяния».

Задавая Кришне этот вопрос, Радха имела в виду: «Где Твоя одежда?» Но Кришна воспользовался значением «место жительства» и ответил Радхарани: «О красавица, плененная Мной, сейчас Я живу в твоих прекрасных глазах».

На это Радхарани ответила: «О лукавый юноша, я не спрашивала Тебя, где Ты живешь. Я говорила о Твоей одежде».

Тогда, имея в виду значением «аромат», Кришна ответил: «О счастливейшая из женщин, Я только что принял этот аромат, чтобы соединиться с Твоим телом».

Шримати Радхарани опять спросила у Кришны: «Где Ты провел эту ночь?» В данном случае было использовано санскритское слово йаминйамушитах. Йаминйам означает «ночью», а ушитах - «проводить время». Однако Кришна разделил слово йаминйамушитах на два других - йаминйа и мушитах, в результате чего получилось, что Он был украден Йамини, то есть ночью. Кришна ответил Радхарани: «Дорогая Радхарани, разве ночь может украсть Меня?» Так Он отвечал на все вопросы Радхарани, и лукавые ответы Кришны веселили самую любимую из Его подруг-гопи.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Душа и сознание*  
_
«Если житель Азии спросит меня, что такое Европа, я буду вынужден ответить: „Это та часть мира, в которой люди одержимы фантастической идеей о том, что человек был создан из ничего и что до своего нынешнего рождения не существовал“»._
А. Шопенгауэр.  

_«Одни смотрят на душу как на чудо, другие говорят о ней как о чуде, третьи слышат, что она подобна чуду, а есть и такие, кто, даже услышав о душе, не могут постичь ее» _ 
Бхагавад-гита 

*Закон сохранения сознания * 

Многие люди задумываются о том, есть ли жизнь после смерти. Действительно ли существуют убедительные доказательства вечности нашего «я»? Еще древнегреческий философ Парменид утверждал, что если что-то существует, то оно существует всегда!
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Примечание: Цельное всё, без конца, не движется и однородно (Парменид)   
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Можно подвергать сомнению все что угодно, кроме одной очевидной истины: я существую, а значит, по словам Парменида, я существовал всегда и не перестану существовать в будущем. Почти дословно ту же идею повторил один из отцов-основателей Америки - Бенджамин Франклин.  
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Примечание: «Finding myself to exist in the world, I believe I shall, in some shape or other always exist» - 
«Исходя из факта своего существования в этом мире, я могу предположить, что в том или ином виде я буду существовать всегда.  
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Разумеется, ссылка на Парменида едва ли кого-то сейчас убедит, но сама эта мысль достаточно логична, поэтому люди возвращаются к ней снова и снова. Если есть закон сохранения материи и закон сохранения энергии, то почему не может быть закона сохранения сознания? 

Многие из законов, открытых в глубокой древности, мы заново открываем для себя только сейчас. По моему глубокому убеждению, закон сохранения сознания - один из них. Вот как его формулирует «Бхагавад-гита»: «То, что постоянно меняется, все равно что не существует, но то, что существует, должно быть неизменным и существовать всегда» (Бхагавад-гита, 2.16) 

Я бы разделил аргументы в пользу представлений о вечности сознания на четыре большие категории.

 1. Эти представления подтверждаются богооткровенными священными писаниями (прежде всего, писаниями ведической традиции) и опытом множества подлинных святых и мистиков, которые по определению свободны от склонности к обману. 

 2. Концепция вечности сознания логична, соответствует нашим врожденным представлениям о справедливости и добре и позволяет составить завершенную картину мироздания. 

 3. Есть огромный экспериментальный материал, свидетельствующий о сохранении сознания после смерти физического тела. 

 4. Практические выводы, сделанные на основе представлений о том, что душа вечна, позволяют человеку прожить свою жизнь гораздо более осмысленно и плодотворно.  

Какую прагматическую ценность имеют представления о вечности души? На мой взгляд, ответ очевиден: те, кто живет, исходя из представлений о вечности души, имеют куда больше шансов прожить эту жизнь достойно и не бояться ее продолжения в будущем, чем те, кто исходит из недоказанной гипотезы «одноразовости» жизни. 

Неспособность задумываться об отдаленной перспективе - это интеллектуальная близорукость, признак слабости разума.  Интуитивное прозрение вечности души присуще человеку от природы. Осмелюсь утверждать, что по-настоящему дальновидный человек живет, не пытаясь подавлять в себе чувство вечности бытия. 

Самые мудрые из людей во все века старались развить в себе это чувство и так обретали счастье, стойкость духа и бесстрашие. То же самое прагматическое доказательство действует и в масштабах истории человечества: отрицание существования вечной души и попытки построить рай на земле без Бога - эксперимент, начатый западной цивилизацией в эпоху Просвещения, - привели всю землю на грань экологической катастрофы. 

Иначе говоря, сознание, отрицающее существование вечной души, деструктивно по самой своей природе. Девиз «После нас хоть потоп» опасен не только для наших потомков, которых мы, не спросив, обрекаем на спровоцированный нами потоп, но, прежде всего, для нас самих, ибо «потоп», как правило, наступает гораздо быстрее, чем мы прогнозируем.

_Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами_ 
Параллели. Ведические представления о природе мира и сознания с точки зрения современной науки

----------


## Андрон

С возвращением на форум, Амира! Рад Вам!




> Люблю поиграть в слова . А вы так "прикольно" сказали. Что вы не душа, но у вас есть душа, которая является одним из ваших "органов".


Зачем ограничивать себя лишь душой?  :smilies: 
У меня (дживы) есть много чего хорошего:
Дух/Сверхдуша, Душа, Разум, Ум, Чувства, Тело...
Есть также Истинное и Ложное Эго (спасибо Александру за напоминание).
А "Я" - мистический Наблюдатель, который выбирает, что из всего этого ему созерцать...

Слова "Вы не тело - вы Душа!" я понимаю как призыв сосредоточиться на Душе и жить с Богом в любви и блаженстве.




> когда наше тело со временем стареет, мы как души не меняемся


Душой мы даже можем молодеть! Становиться более легкими, чистыми, любящими, игривыми...




> нам хочется просто поиграть и почувствовать себя детьми и забыть обо всех заботах и долгах перед кем-либо. И надеяться на своих родителей как в детстве и знать что они всегда с нами и всегда нам помогут и защитят нас и непоколебимо верить в то что они говорят и они для нас единственный авторитет в который мы верим без всяких сомнений. Вот такое же чувство должно быть у нас к Кришне и мы тогда сможем остаться детьми внутренне. А Кришна позаботится о нас.


Это полное предание себя Кришне! Ах, если бы я только мог настолько довериться Ему!




> - «О красавица, плененная Мной, сейчас Я живу в твоих прекрасных глазах».
> - «О лукавый юноша, я не спрашивала Тебя, где Ты живешь. Я говорила о Твоей одежде».
> - «О счастливейшая из женщин, Я только что принял этот аромат, чтобы соединиться с Твоим телом».


От этих слов душа моя ликует, и я временно забываю о теле... Спасибо Вам за это!

----------


## Александр 2

> Есть также Истинное и Ложное Эго (спасибо Александру за напоминание).


Да и не за что. Мы должны быть благодарны друг другу за авторитетное напоминание.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В индуизме говорится, что душа перевоплощается - сегодня одно тело, завтра - другое. Но в принципе мы этого не помним. И многие люди говорят: - А, собственно, где доказательства этого? 

Следующая функция,  о которой говорит Господь Капила Дев может являться доказательством того, что в различных телах, которые у нас есть, тем не менее, душа или  сознание своего я сохраняется. Потому, что уже в этой жизни мы можем испытывать наличие различных тел. И следующая функция о которой говорит Капила это свапна, буквально “сон” - состояние, когда человек спит и видит сны.  

Это тоже одна из функций,  один из аспектов разума, который помогает человеку существовать в этом мире. Мы можем понять если во сне на нас нападает тигр. Я не знаю видели ли вы такое, но меня очень часто во сне убивали. Подходит какой-то негодяй и совершенно ни за что ни про что убивает тебя. И у тебя происходит переоценка ценностей и ты в ужасе просыпаешься в том самый момент, когда тебя убивают.

Очень часто человек во сне видит себя по другому. Он воспринимает себя совершенно по другому, он оказывается в каком-то другом месте, ему снится что он царь или миллионер или гангстер - я не знаю о чем сейчас люди мечтают. Но так или иначе он видит себя в другом теле, воспринимает себя в другом теле. Он - это он, но при этом в теле сна у него есть другое тело и он при этом не может этого отрицать.  

Кто-то может сказать: - Это - тело сна, это - нереальное тело. 

Но на самом деле, когда мы спим и когда мы видим этот сон, это тело для нас не менее реально, чем то, в котором мы сейчас находимся. В момент сна тело для нас реально и когда в нас кто-то стреляет мы чувствуем боль. Таким образом в течении этой одной жизни мы сменили множество тел. Засыпая каждую ночь мы получаем определенное тело. 

И кто-то может сказать : - Ну, те тела нереальные, эфемерные, а вот это тело - настоящее!

Но на самом деле люди, которые переживали опыт околосмертных явлений или клиническую смерть, когда они выходили из этого тела, то их ощущение реальности становилось совсем другим и они понимали, что всё что с ними было - было сном. Что на самом деле, когда я имею это материальное тело - это на самом деле всего лишь сон. Что в сущности, у меня есть это тело и это тело очень тупое, оно создано из невежества. 

И меня тут постоянно в сон клонит в этом теле. И люди которые это испытали,  которые испытали своё состояние вне ограничивающего нас тела, говорят что эта жизнь подобна сну, и,  что нет никакой разницы между сном и материальным существованием. 

Говорится, что человек,  который достигает освобождения,  который возвращаться в Духовный мир, для него это всё материальное существование, которое промелькнуло у него перед глазами, становится подобным кошмарному сну. Он думает: - Господи, Боже мой, что со мной было! Точно также, как человек, который просыпается после кошмарного сна, думает: - Слава Богу,  что всё это кончилось! Точно также человек достигающий освобождения, избавляющийся от рабства, от оков этого тела думает: «Как хорошо,  что всему этому пришел конец!»

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 7.1, 12.06.1997

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Доказуемость существования души  

Существует ли строгое научное доказательство существования души? Смотря что считать строгим доказательством. Можем ли мы, например, строго доказать существование ума? Кто видел ум? Кто щупал его? Ум невозможно понять с помощью логики или методов физики и химии. Для его изучения нужны другие методы. 

То же справедливо и по отношению к вечной душе: каждый может убедиться в ее существовании, но для этого нужно пользоваться особыми методами. Сейчас наше сознание целиком сосредоточено на теле. Постичь природу души может только тот, чье сознание направлено внутрь. Упанишады объясняют, что ум обретает способность постичь душу тогда, когда прана (жизненный воздух) прекращает свою деятельность, то есть когда ум, сосредоточенный на теле, сосредоточивается внутри.( Мундака -упанишад, 3.1.9)

Поэтому, пока философы ломают копья, споря о природе души, йоги погружаются в мистический транс, а верующие люди пытаются омыть свое сердце слезами покаяния. Иначе говоря, для людей, чье сознание очищено соблюдением обетов, медитацией, молитвой и покаянием, факт существования души представляется самоочевидным - для них это вопрос не веры, но реального духовного опыта.

Для других, даже несмотря на наличие огромного эмпирического материала, существование души так и остается недоказаннои гипотезой, ибо душа относится к тем категориям, существование которых трудно доказать, пользуясь чисто научным аппаратом, приспособленным для изучения внешних объектов.  

Разумеется, для философов ведической традиции факт существования души не представлялся таким уж труднодоказуемым. Их логика была примерно такова. Наблюдатель (субъект) всегда отличен от объекта наблюдения. Чтобы доказать существование какой-то вещи, достаточно ее увидеть, то есть существование объекта доказывается с помощью наблюдения. Но субъект не может увидеть сам себя: существование субъекта (наблюдателя) доказывается самим фактом наблюдения. (Декарт утверждал: «Я мыслю, следовательно, существую»). 

Очевидно также, что природа наблюдающего «я» не сводится к телу и уму, потому что и мое тело, и мой ум могут быть объектом моего наблюдения. Следовательно, носитель «я» должен быть отличен от тела и ума.  Разумеется, к этой логике нетрудно придраться: что касается тела, то тут все понятно, но что мешает нам предположить, что за умом наблюдает сам ум?

Скажем, одна часть ума, некая суперпрограмма, берет на себя функции наблюдения над другими частями ума, программами, работающими в нем? Поэтому давайте посмотрим, насколько введение понятия души, отдельной от ума, соответствует знаменитому логическому принципу Оккама, гласящему: «Не следует привлекать новые сущности без самой крайней на то необходимости». Иначе говоря, чтобы доказать обоснованность введения этого понятия, нужно показать, что весь спектр проявлений сознания невозможно до конца объяснить, исходя из гипотезы о том, что сознание - это просто порождение человеческого мозга.

_Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами._ Параллели

----------


## Андрон

> Дживы не управляют своими материальными телами напрямую,если вы это имели ввиду,Андрон.ПАРАМАТМА улавливает желание дживы,дает команду трем материальным гунам осуществить это желание настолько,насколько джива этого заслуживает по своей карме.Другими словами,дживы(обусловленные) имеющие материальные тела,могут только желать определенных вещей.


Да, но у всех есть определенная свобода выбора и действий.
Мы свободны настолько, насколько близки с Богом в сердце:

"Верховный Господь, живущий вместе с индивидуальной душой в материальном теле, является *властелином всех живых существ* во вселенной. В обусловленном состоянии живое существо отождествляет себя с материальным телом, но, *осознав свое тождество с Господом в сердце, оно становится таким же свободным, как и Он*, даже если продолжает оставаться в теле". (Шветашватара-упанишад 3.18, БГ 5.13).

"Господь есть Дух; а где Дух Господень, там свобода". (2Кор.3:17)
"И познаете истину, и истина сделает вас свободными". (Иоан.8:32)

----------


## Александр 2

> Да, но у всех есть определенная свобода выбора и действий.


Вот именно, определенная свобода и определитель  ПАРАМАТМА. Джива в материальном теле многое что может желать.Ну и что мы видим на материальном плане, то есть, как действуют три материальные гуны? Далеко не каждый рас так как заказала (пожелала) джива.То есть, получила свой заказ по своей карме.

----------


## Александр 2

> Да, но у всех есть определенная свобода выбора и действий.
> Мы свободны настолько, насколько близки с Богом в сердце:
> 
> "Верховный Господь, живущий вместе с индивидуальной душой в материальном теле, является *властелином всех живых существ* во вселенной. В обусловленном состоянии живое существо отождествляет себя с материальным телом, но, *осознав свое тождество с Господом в сердце, оно становится таким же свободным, как и Он*, даже если продолжает оставаться в теле". (Шветашватара-упанишад 3.18, БГ 5.13).
> 
> "Господь есть Дух; а где Дух Господень, там свобода". (2Кор.3:17)
> "И познаете истину, и истина сделает вас свободными". (Иоан.8:32)


Человек может понять Священные писание до определенной степени, дальше нужен Гуру.

(2Кор.3:17) и (Иоан.8:32)
Как вы докажете что парампара этих писании не утрачена?

----------


## Андрон

> Человек может понять Священные писание до определенной степени, дальше нужен Гуру.


У христиан с Гуру все хорошо:

"Мадхудвиша: Есть ли возможность для христианина справиться без помощи духовного учителя? Сможет ли он достичь духовного неба, уверовав в слова Иисуса Христа и пытаясь следовать его
наставлениям?
Прабхупада: Я не понимаю.
Тамала Кришна: Может ли христианин нашего времени, без духовного учителя, но читая Библию и следуя словам Иисуса, достичь...
Прабхупада: *Когда ты читаешь Библию, ты следуешь духовному учителю.* Как ты можешь говорить, что без учителя? *Если ты изучаешь Библию, это означает, что ты следуешь наставлениям Господа Иисуса Христа. Это значит, что ты следуешь духовному учителю.* Где же тут возможность быть без духовного учителя?
Мадхудвиша: Я имею в виду живого духовного учителя.
Прабхупада: Духовный учитель это не вопрос о... *духовный учитель вечен.* Духовный учитель вечен, а ты спрашиваешь, как без духовного учителя. На любой стадии жизни ты не можешь без духовного учителя. Ты можешь принять того или иного духовного учителя. Это другой момент. Но ты должен принять его. Ты говоришь: «Читая Библию». Когда ты читаешь Библию, это означает, что ты следуешь духовному учителю, которого представляет какой-либо священник в линии Господа Иисуса Христа".
(Из беседы во время утренней прогулки, 02.10.1968, Сиэтл)

Добавлю, что Христос и Библия призывают предаться живому изначальному Гуру -
Духу Святому (Сверхдуше, Ади-Гуру, Чайтья-Гуру, Богу в сердце) - для дальнейшего обучения:
"Когда же приидет Он, Дух истины, то наставит вас на всякую истину: ибо не от Себя говорить будет, но будет говорить, что услышит, и будущее возвестит вам". (Иоан.16:13)
"Мы приняли не духа мира сего, а Духа от Бога, дабы знать дарованное нам от Бога, что и возвещаем не от человеческой мудрости изученными словами, но изученными от Духа Святаго, соображая духовное с духовным... Духовный судит о всем, а о нем судить никто не может... А мы имеем ум Христов". (1Кор.2:12-16)

----------


## Андрон

> как действуют три материальные гуны? Далеко не каждый рас так как заказала (пожелала) джива.То есть, получила свой заказ по своей карме.


Кришна советует Арджуне подняться над гунами, осознав свою душу и ее отношения с Богом:
"В Ведах в основном говорится о деятельности в трех гунах материальной природы. *Поднимись же над этими гунами*, о Арджуна. Перестань зависеть от всех проявлений двойственности и *утвердись в понимании своего истинного «я»*. Тот, кому известно высшее назначение Вед, обретает все описанные в них блага". (БГ 2.45-46)

Тот же совет дает Библия: "Поступайте по духу, и вы не будете исполнять вожделений плоти". (Гал 5:16)
И Прабхупада: "Истинная свобода от желаний заключается в желании удовлетворить Кришну, а не в попытках искусственно подавить в себе желания". (БГ 2.71 комм)

----------


## Андрон

> (2Кор.3:17) и (Иоан.8:32)
> Как вы докажете что парампара этих писании не утрачена?


Пытаться доказать духовные истины - величайшая глупость!
Это как слепому доказывать, что свет существует... Слепого надо исцелить - тогда он сам увидит свет! И доказательства ему уже не будут нужны. Если же доказать слепому, что свет существует, то он пойдет всем проповедовать о свете, оставаясь слепым... Зрячие будут смеяться над ним, а слепые могут и пойти за его ложным учением... Отсюда все религиозные проблемы - искажение писаний, раздоры, расколы, религиозные войны и т.д.

Христос призывает оставить таких слепых лицемерных проповедников, не знающих Бога лично:
"*Оставьте их: они — слепые вожди слепых; а если слепой ведет слепого, то оба упадут в яму*". (Мф 15:14)

Для меня лучшее доказательство истинности священных писаний - собственный опыт!
Попробуйте следовать предложенным наставлениям - и лично убедитесь в их действенности!

----------


## Sebastyan

> Пытаться доказать духовные истины - величайшая глупость!
> Это как слепому доказывать, что свет существует... Слепого надо исцелить - тогда он сам увидит свет!


На этот счет есть красивая история:



> Вивекананда пришел к Рамакришне и сказал: «Бога нет! Я могу это доказать — Бога нет!» Он был очень логичный, скептический человек, образованный, образованный в традициях западно-философской мысли. А Рамакришна был необразованным, неграмотным: «Ладно, доказывай», — сказал он.
> Вивекананда долго говорил, выложив все имевшиеся у него доказательства. Рамакришна слушал-слушал и потом сказал- «А вот мое внутреннее чувство говорит, что Он есть, и это решающий авторитет. Все, что ты говоришь, — это аргументация. А *что говорит твое внутреннее чувство?»*
> Вивекананде это даже и в голову не приходило. Он пожал плечами. Он начитался книг, понабрался аргументов, доказательств за и против и на основе этих доказательств попытался прийти к выводу о существовании или несуществовании Бога. Но он не вглядывался внутрь, не спрашивал свое внутреннее чувство.
> Это очень глупо, но скептический ум на самом деле глуп, логический ум на самом деле глуп.
> «Твои аргументы правильны, они доставили мне удовольствие, — сказал Рамакришна, — но что я могу поделать? Ведь я же знаю! Мое внутреннее чувство говорит, что Он есть. Точно так же, как говорит, что я счастлив, что я болен, что я печален, что у меня болит живот, что сегодня я себя неважно чувствую, точно так же мое внутреннее чувство говорит, что есть Бог. Это не вопрос, по которому можно спорить».
> И Рамакришна добавил: *«Я не могу этого доказать, но, если хочешь, я могу тебе это показать»*. До сих пор никто не говорил Вивекананде, что Бога можно показать. И прежде, чем он смог что-то сказать, Рамакришна прыгнул — а это был неистовый человек — он прыгнул и коснулся ногами груди Вивекананды. И что-то произошло, подпрыгнула какая-то энергия, и Вивекананда впал в транс, продолжавшийся три часа.
> А когда он открыл глаза, это был уже совершенно другой человек. «Ну что ты на это скажешь? — спросил Рамакришна. — Так что, есть Бог или нет Бога? *Что теперь говорит твое внутреннее чувство?»*
> А тот пребывал в таком покое, в таком безмолвии, которого он никогда прежде не знал. И такое ликование было внутри, такое блаженство, такое переливающее через край блаженство... И ему ничего не оставалось, как поклониться и, коснувшись ног Рамакришны, промолвить: «Да, Бог есть».
> http://www.ezobox.ru/osho/books/125/read/147.html

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я бы сказал так: "Я люблю и блаженствую - следовательно я живу!"


А если я не люблю и страдаю - я не живу??  :sed:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А почему нет ложного эго?


оно есть - но его могут не осознавать

----------


## Sebastyan

> Если человек ищет Кришну или Христа, он обусловлен отождествлениями. Он должен искать исполнить закон. Когда закон исполнится, явится то, что одни называют Кришной, а другие Христом.


Вы ищите Кришну или Христа, определитесь?
Тот, кто искал в прошлом воплощении Крищну и ищет его в этом, тот достигнет Кришы.
Но тот, кто в прошлом искал Христа, а сейчас ищет Кришну, тот раздираем противоречием, ибо нельзя одновременно жить в разных Вселенных.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Быть может Вы в прошлом воплощении слишком много молились Христу и эти молитвы не дают Вам увидеть Кришну, подумайте над этим....


Христос и Кришна это отождествления ума. Молитвы на материальном уровне порождают самскары, которые действительно являются препятствиями, как говорил Бхактивинод. Поэтому чтобы добиться успеха, просто исполняйте закон, и не примешивайте к закону свои отождествления. Закон тяготения не зависит от того, как вы его назовете или чьим именем. Подобным же образом, закон Божий не зависит от того, чьим именем вы его назовете. Все эти названия - это всё проделки ума. 
Однако же тело материально, и ничто материальное ему не чуждо, поэтому исполнить закон на неправильном имени очень сложно. Благо Кришна и Христос имена правильные, можно исполнить закон на любом. Результат будет зависеть не от имени, грубо имя при успехе со временем не понадобится, а от того, насколько процесс самоосознания будет естественным, свободным от отождествлений ума, привязанностей к философиям и процессам, насколько сосредоточен на исполнении закона Божьего, и от именно от этого будет зависеть насколько глубоко мы сможем продвинуться. А не от того, кому мы там молились в прошлой жизни. Всё это было, у всех есть свои проблемы и самскары, но Закон Божий лучше всех самскар, и тот кто истинно предан этому закону, тот сможет преодолеть препятствия и продвинуться дальше.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вы ищите Кришну или Христа, определитесь?
> Тот, кто искал в прошлом воплощении Крищну и ищет его в этом, тот достигнет Кришы.
> Но тот, кто в прошлом искал Христа, а сейчас ищет Кришну, тот раздираем противоречием, ибо нельзя одновременно жить в разных Вселенных.


Я так понимаю, следующей фразой будет Боги = инопланетяне? Занавес  :smilies: 

Ум имеет свое предназначение в иерархии тела. Мы, как душа не должны его спрашивать.
_"Органы чувств выше неодушевленной материи, ум выше чувств, разум выше ума, а над разумом стоит она [душа]."_

Нужно не спрашивать ум как царя, а занять его в служении, как слугу. Ему гораздо естественнее быть в роли слуги. Это же поможет самоосознанию.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Кришна доступен только на необусловленном уровне.





> Если человек ищет Кришну или Христа, он обусловлен отождествлениями. .


Я же и говорю, Вы раздираемы противоречиями, Вы сами не понимаете, чего Вы хотите.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Я так понимаю, следующей фразой


Если Вы думаете, что Бог-Отец, о котором говорил Христос, - это Кришна, то Вы горько заблуждаетесь, примирить разные религии таким образом не получится и шиза будет только нарастать....

----------


## Sebastyan

> Это же поможет самоосознанию.


А Вы знаете, что такое самоосознание?
Самоосознание - это когда Вы "центрированы" в душе (атме) и чувствуете ум, как чувствуете сейчас свои руки

----------


## Амира

> А Бхактивинод в Кришна самхите не так говорил
> *"Чем больше материального знания примешано к естественному самадхи, тем меньше человек может осознать истину. Чем больше человек способен продвинуться на пути естественного самадхи, сдерживая склонность к спорам, которые подобны министру материального знания, тем больше человек может приоткрыть сокровищницу и постичь неописуемые духовные истины. "*
> 
> Я понимаю это так, что если человек приступает к опыту, заранее зная о том, что должно произойти, то опыт невозможен, поскольку знание находится в уме, а опыт лежит за пределами ума. Поэому информация не нужна для опыта, тем более она не может быть "пережита как собственный опыт", она то, что ограничивает опыт пределами ума. 
> 
> Например, если вы будете во время опыта представлять Кришну или что-то предвкушать, то никогда не увидите настоящего Кришну и не сможете даже начать ему служить. Христиане то же самое предупреждали об опасности представлений.


Я не писала о материальном знании. Священные писания - это знание духовное.
И тем не менее, прежде чем достичь самадхи Бхактивинода изучил все священные писания вайшнавизма.
Самадхи - это естественное состояние, глубокого сосредоточения на Кришне. Это не мистическая способность, которая может быть не у всех. На определенной стадии самадхи обретают все без исключения. Самадхи - это состояние ума. Самадхи предназначено не для того чтобы убедиться что Кришна существует, самадхи - это уже следствие любви. Самадхи помогает понять свои личные любовные отношения с Кришной (сварупу). 

"В стадии совершенства, называемой трансом, или *самадхи*, *ум* человека, благодаря занятиям йогой, полностью отвлекается от материальной умственной деятельности. Эта ступень совершенства характеризуется способностью человека осознавать свою сущность *чистым умом* и черпать радость и блаженство в себе самом. ..."(Б-г. 6.20-23)

"Ум может быть как нашим другом, так и врагом, *поэтому нам нужно с помощью специальной практики сделать ум своим другом*. Движение сознания Кришны придает исключительное значение подготовке ума, цель которой — занять его постоянным служением Кришне. Ум хранит сотни тысяч впечатлений не только этой, но и множества предыдущих жизней. Налагаясь друг на друга, эти впечатления порою складываются в противоречивые образы. Вот почему деятельность ума может представлять серьезную опасность для обусловленной души.

Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур так прокомментировал этот стих: «Тот, в ком еще не проснулся интерес к сознанию Кришны, должен отбросить все материальные желания и укротить ум, следуя регулирующим принципам, благоприятным для духовного развития, то есть повторять имя Кришны, воспевать Его образ, качества, игры и помнить о них. Почувствовав вкус к подобным занятиям, следует поселиться во Вриндаване, где под покровительством и руководством опытного преданного проводить время в постоянных размышлениях об имени, славе, играх и качествах Кришны. В этом суть всех наставлений, касающихся преданного служения.

На начальном этапе необходимо все время слушать кришна-катху. Этот этап называется шраванадашей, стадией слушания. Постоянно слушая трансцендентное святое имя Кришны и описания Его трансцендентного облика, качеств и игр, человек достигает стадии признания, называемой варанадашей. На этой ступени у него развивается привязанность к слушанию кришна-катхи. Обретя способность в экстазе повторять святые имена, он достигает уровня смаранавастхи, памятования. Вспоминание, погруженность в размышления, медитация, постоянное памятование и транс — таковы пять ступеней поступательного развития кришна-смараны. Вначале памятование о Кришне может временами прерываться, но затем оно становится непрерывным. Непрерывное памятование переходит в сосредоточение, называемое медитацией. Когда медитация углубляется и становится постоянной, ее называют анусмрити. Непрерывная и непрекращающаяся анусмрити приводит человека на стадию *самадхи*, духовного транса. Достигнув совершенства в смарана-даше, или самадхи, душа приходит к осознанию своего естественного изначального положения. В этот момент она обретает совершенное и ясное представление о своих вечных взаимоотношениях с Кришной. Это называется сампатти-дашей, совершенством жизни".

(Нектар наставлений, Текст 8, комментарий)




> Поэтому опора это не книги, а Кришна. Книги лишь пост фактум подтверждают нам всего лишь образно, что то невообразимое и немыслимое что произошло, произошло на самом деле, и что это никакое не сумасшествие. Потому что когда духовный опыт заканчивается и человек вновь входит в берега своего ума, то он не верит тому, что произошло, настолько это невообразимо и не укладывается в рамки ума. И самое интересное, даже только вернувшись из духовного опыта, человек не в состоянии вспомнить это сознание с помощью своего ума.
> 
> Вот, собственно поэтому Бхактивинод и говорит, что материальное знание, примешанное к самоосознанию ограничивает опыт. Ограничивает рамками ума.


Мы же говорим не просто о книгах и материальном знании, а о священных писаниях - духовном знании, знании которое исходит из духовного мира и лежит за пределами нашего восприятия и понимания. И раз сверяемся все равно по книгам, то все равно книги для нас являются опорой. Иначе бы каждый придумал свое самадхи и своего Кришну, утверждая приоритет естественного самадхи перед священными писаниями.
Бхактивинода все говорит верно принимая самадхи как состояние высокого уровня самоосознания, а не как альтернативу всему процессу преданного служения основанного на слушании, повторении и памятовании.




> А споры это то же самое, т.к. споры и дискуссии ведутся всегда в рамках ума и соответственно в рамках материального знания. Знания ума о духовном являются материальным знанием. Это легко доказать, когда даже вернувшись из самоосознания, ум человека по прежнему ничего об этом не знает. Он конечно получает материальное представление, и может передать его другим, но не саму духовную истину. Поэтому, еще раз, книги не могут быть опорой, т.к. они передают лишь материальное представление о духовном. Истинное же представление можно получить только с помощью самоосознания. И это представление не является представлением и не лежит в рамках ума. Поэтому так тяжело его кому-то передать.
> 
> По поводу всех этих споров и разговоров в этой теме про Брахман Бхактивинод дальше пишет:
> *"Мы развеяли все сомнения, которые препятствуют самадхи, теперь мы видим во внутренней сфере Вайкунтхи прекрасный облик Шри Кришны, высшей Личности во Вриндаване. Если бы наше самадхи было осквернено материальным знанием и если бы склонность к спорам, после отказа от мирского знания, вторглась бы в процесс самадхи, тогда мы не приняли бы качества разнообразия духовного мира и отправились бы только в имперсональный Брахман. Но если материальное знание и споры были бы до некоторой степени ослаблены и вторглись бы до некоторой степени только в процесс самадхи, тогда мы приняли бы вечное различие между душой и Сверхдушой, и не более того. Но так как мы полностью подавили эту злую склонность к сомнениям, мы достигли полного осознания прекрасного облика Шри Кришны, высшего прибежища."
> *
> Вот, собственно, можно понять, откуда берутся разговоры про Брахман и сами споры. Человек не может отказаться от материального знания и ограничений ума по той причине, что это умственное знание и само бытие в рамках ума по прежнему представляет для него какую-то ценность.
> По причине этой ценности, он не может полностью позволить подчинить свое сознание желаниям Кришны. Он оставляет себе возможности для контроля. Можно говорить об *осквернении процесса самоосознания материальным знанием*. *Личность Кришны остается недоступной для того, чья опора лежит в книгах или умственных построениях.*


Еще раз повторю что ни о каком материальном знании речь не идет. И тот же ум становится нашим другом и воспринимает духовное знание, когда мы его очищаем в процессе преданного служения. 
Вы почему то убедили себя и хотите в этом убедить других что все материально, что Кришны нет и быть не может в этом материальном мире, что мы Его познать не можем, т.к. наш ум материален и т.д. Хотя все это очень подробно объяснено в книгах Прабхупады.

----------


## Sebastyan

> следующей фразой будет Боги = инопланетяне?


Я не понимаю, как можно изучать Веды и шарахаться от слова ИНОПЛАНЕТЯНЕ?
По Ведам в нашей Брахманде  400 тысяч разумных форм жизни и человеческая форма жизни одна из самых примитивных среди разумных.
Так почему же Вам кажется, что боги были в человеческой форме?

----------


## Андрон

> А Бхактивинод в Кришна самхите не так говорил
> *"Чем больше материального знания примешано к естественному самадхи, тем меньше человек может осознать истину. Чем больше человек способен продвинуться на пути естественного самадхи, сдерживая склонность к спорам, которые подобны министру материального знания, тем больше человек может приоткрыть сокровищницу и постичь неописуемые духовные истины. "*
> знание находится в уме, а *опыт лежит за пределами ума.*
> *духовный опыт это революция сознания. Это как новое рождение.* Новорожденный не планировал то, что он увидит родившись. Это лежит за пределами его возможностей.
> Бхактивинод говорит, что *материальное знание, примешанное к самоосознанию ограничивает опыт. Ограничивает рамками ума.*
> *Истинное же представление можно получить только с помощью самоосознания.* И это представление не является представлением и не лежит в рамках ума. Поэтому так тяжело его кому-то передать.
> *Личность Кришны остается недоступной для того, чья опора лежит в книгах или умственных построениях.*


Это слова просветленного человека!
Есть еще потрясающий ответ на эту тему.
Осторожно - быстрое расширение сознания может вызвать просветление!  :biggrin1: 




> *духовный опыт это революция сознания. Это как новое рождение.* Новорожденный не планировал то, что он увидит родившись. Это лежит за пределами его возможностей.


"Рожденное от плоти есть плоть, а *рожденное от Духа есть дух.*
Не удивляйся тому, что Я сказал тебе: «*должно вам родиться свыше*».
Дух дышит, где хочет, и голос его слышишь, а не знаешь, откуда приходит и куда уходит:
так бывает со всяким, рожденным от Духа". (Ин 3:6-8)




> Вначале нужно дать определение святого духа. Дискуссия возможно только если это определение примут и другие участники дискуссии. Приемлемые для дискуссии определения могут давать только признанные авторитеты с духовным опытом, либо же исходить из признанных авторитетными ачарьями писаний.


Духовные понятия нельзя определить словами! Слова Любовь и Дух Святой не определяются в Библии!
Ниже слова из Библии, которые, пожалуй, наиболее похожи на определение Духа Святого
(но это не определение - а скорее подсказка, что искать в своем сердце):
"*Плод же духа: любовь, радость*, мир, долготерпение, благость, милосердие, вера, кротость, воздержание. На таковых нет закона". (Гал 5:22-23)
В Ведах я также не нашел определения Сверхдуши - может Вы подскажете?
Такие слова должны быть понятны интуитивно, и у каждого свой личный опыт Любви и Духа.
Когда мы слушаем духовных людей и делимся своим духовным опытом - мы развиваем этот опыт!

Бога и Дух можно познавать только Духом:
"Не видел того глаз, не слышало ухо, и не приходило то на сердце человеку, что приготовил Бог любящим Его.
А нам Бог открыл это Духом Своим; ибо *Дух все проницает, и глубины Божии*.
Божьего никто не знает, кроме Духа Божия.
*Мы приняли Духа от Бога, дабы знать дарованное нам от Бога*,
что и возвещаем не от человеческой мудрости изученными словами, но изученными от Духа Святого,
*соображая духовное с духовным*. О сем надобно судить духовно.
Но духовный судит о всем, а о нем судить никто не может. А мы имеем ум Христов".
(1Кор 2:9-16)

----------


## Андрон

> Кришна это закон. Если вы пытаетесь исполнять закон, то вы движетесь к Кришне, даже еще не зная его. Исполнение закона, долга - это метод избавиться от обусловленности. И когда закон полностью исполнен, тогда является Кришна. При сохранении обусловленности, закон не может быть полностью исполнен, и Кришна в его истинной форме недоступен.
> Человек должен искать исполнить закон. Когда закон исполнится, явится то, что одни называют Кришной, а другие Христом. Движение - это исполнение закона. Человек движется к Богу, если в нем исполняется закон Божий.


"Весь закон в одном слове заключается: люби ближнего твоего, как самого себя". (Гал.5:14)
"Любовь не делает ближнему зла; итак *любовь есть исполнение закона*". (Рим.13:10)
"*Любящий другого исполнил закон*". (Рим.13:8)

----------


## Андрон

> Вы ищите Кришну или Христа, определитесь?
> Тот, кто искал в прошлом воплощении Крищну и ищет его в этом, тот достигнет Кришы.
> Но тот, кто в прошлом искал Христа, а сейчас ищет Кришну, тот раздираем противоречием, ибо нельзя одновременно жить в разных Вселенных.


Кришна не совсем об этом говорил - но и в данном контексте Его слова истинны:
"*Кто не сворачивая идет одним из этих путей, достигает цели обоих*". (БГ 5.4)

----------


## Андрон

> Я не писала о материальном знании. Священные писания - это знание духовное.
> Мы же говорим не просто о книгах и материальном знании, а о священных писаниях - духовном знании,
> знании которое исходит из духовного мира и лежит за пределами нашего восприятия и понимания.


Я бы выделил 3 уровня знаний:
Материальные знания - земная практическая польза
Духовные знания - те, что рождают отклик в нашей душе - Лилы Кришны, Священные Писания, стихи и др.
Духовная Истина (духовный опыт) - пробужденное состояние нашей души, осознавшей свои отношения с Богом.

Когда мы читаем Священные Писания, особенно игры Кришны с Гопи, некоторые слова вызывают в нашей душе отклик - рождается радость, ликование, восторг, восхищение! И мы можем обратить свой взор внутрь себя и спросить: "Кто это во мне, Кто ликует?" - и обратиться к Нему - источнику всей духовной радости! И слова больше не нужны - дальше мы можем уже жить Им - Его наставлениями! Это уже будет не просто знание - а Истина, Опыт:

"*Я пребываю в сердце каждого, и от Меня исходит знание!
Цель изучения всех Вед — постичь Меня!*
Я истинный составитель «Веданты» и знаток Вед".
(БГ 15.15)
"Когда же приидет Он, *Дух истины, то наставит вас на всякую истину*:
ибо не от Себя говорить будет, но будет говорить, что услышит, и будущее возвестит вам". (Иоан.16:13)

"Слова - это палец, указывающий на Луну.
Когда ты увидел Луну, тебе больше не нужен палец".

"Когда твой разум выберется из дебрей иллюзии, ты станешь безразличным ко всему, что тебе доводилось слышать и что еще предстоит услышать.
Когда цветистый язык Вед перестанет волновать твой ум и когда ты, постигнув свое истинное «Я», будешь постоянно пребывать в духовном трансе, ты обретешь божественное сознание".
(БГ 2.52-53)




> "Ум может быть как нашим другом, так и врагом, *поэтому нам нужно с помощью специальной практики сделать ум своим другом*.


Вот эта практика:
"*Человек должен обуздать ум с помощью одухотворенного разума, погруженного в сознание Кришны*". (БГ 3.43)
"Для того, кто обуздал ум, он становится лучшим другом, а для того, кому это не удалось, ум остается злейшим врагом". (БГ 6.6)

----------


## Sebastyan

> Кришна доступен только на необусловленном уровне. И только в положении слуги, то есть в необусловленном естественном положении.


Это ментальная концепция, обусловленность.
Я раскрою Вам цепочку, как она рождается.
1. Делается спорное утверждение, постулируется, что душа - это частичка Бога (о сомнительности такого постулата см. выше)
2. Отсюда следует естественный вывод, что раз джива - это частичка Бога, то она слуга и человек должен служить Богу, всё логично.
3. Так как Бога не видно, то нужно служить тому, кому видно, или кто давно пытается его увидеть.

Вот это и есть рождение обусловленности...

----------


## Sebastyan

> Если человек ищет Кришну или Христа, он обусловлен отождествлениями. Он должен искать исполнить закон. Когда закон исполнится, явится то, что одни называют Кришной, а другие Христом. *Невозможно куда-то двигаться, просто назвав что-то чем-то*. Движение - это исполнение закона, как движется вода, исполняя закон тяготения. Автомобиль двигается потому что в нем исполняется закон горения. Человек движется к Богу, если в нем исполняется закон Божий, а не от того, что положен ему Кришна или Христос.


Вы не видите самого главного, сути, цивилизационных различий, стоящих за тем, что проповедовал Христос и тем, что Кришна.

Если Вы в качестве центра притяжения выбираете Христа, то Вы и будете двигаться к миру Христа, а на концептуальном уровне будете придерживаться его идей, а не Кришны.
Различия огромны, просто надо включить разум и начать различать
 «Я сказал: вы — боги, и сыны Всевышнего — все вы» (Пс. 81: 6).
 "Иисус отвечал им: не написано ли в законе вашем: Я сказал: вы боги? " Иоанна 10:34

Если для Вас центром притяжения стал Кришна, то это другой мир и иная концептуализация на материальном плане.

Нельзя быть кришнаитом и христианином в одном флаконе, шизофрения разовьется.

----------


## Андрон

> Это ментальная концепция, обусловленность.
> Я раскрою Вам цепочку, как она рождается.
> 1. Делается спорное утверждение, постулируется, что душа - это частичка Бога (о сомнительности такого постулата см. выше)
> 2. Отсюда следует естественный вывод, что раз джива - это частичка Бога, то она слуга и человек должен служить Богу, всё логично.
> 3. Так как Бога не видно, то нужно служить тому, кому видно, или кто давно пытается его увидеть.
> Вот это и есть рождение обусловленности...


В точку! Все религии подменяют служение Богу - служением религии.
"*Оставь все религии и предайся Мне одному*". (БГ 18.66) ("мам экам" - Мне одному)
"Господу Богу твоему поклоняйся и Ему одному служи". (Матф.4:10)
"Должно повиноваться больше Богу, нежели человекам". (Деян 5:29)




> «Я сказал: вы — боги, и сыны Всевышнего — все вы» (Пс. 81: 6).
> "Иисус отвечал им: не написано ли в законе вашем: Я сказал: вы боги? " Иоанна 10:34


Эти слова не стоит понимать как "Я - Бог"  :biggrin1: 
Ни в одной христианской конфессии нет такого понимания...

Во-первых - "боги" с маленькой буквы и во множественном числе, и тут же уточнение: "боги - сыны Всевышнего".
Так что, скорее, здесь подразумевается "полубоги" - а ведь каждый из нас был когда-то Брахмой - Творцом:
"Поскольку и Господь, и живое существо по природе духовны, они хотят мирно наслаждаться, но, когда частица Верховной Личности Бога, к своему несчастью, пытается наслаждаться сама по себе, отдельно от Кришны, она попадает в материальный мир. *Вначале она становится Брахмой, а потом постепенно опускается* все ниже и ниже, пока не достигает уровня муравья или навозного червя". (ШБ 9.24.58)

Во-вторых, контекст цитаты:
"Не знают, не разумеют, во тьме ходят; все основания земли колеблются.
Я сказал: вы — боги, и сыны Всевышнего — все вы;
но вы умрете, как человеки, и падете, как всякий из князей".
(Пс 81:5-7)
В этих словах чувствуется скорбь, горечь и стыд Бога за людей!
Мы созданы по образу и подобию Божьему, и призваны быть Его совершенными сынами,
но вместо этого мы забыли Бога, и влачим жалкое существование...

"И сказал Бог: сотворим человека по образу Нашему и по подобию Нашему, и да владычествуют они над рыбами морскими, и над птицами небесными, и над скотом, и над всею землею". (Быт 1:26)
"Будьте совершенны, как совершен Отец ваш Небесный". (Мф 5:48)

----------


## Sebastyan

> Эти слова не стоит понимать как "Я - Бог" 
> Ни в одной христианской конфессии нет такого понимания...


Это вопрос из плоскости, что есть душа?

Адвайта, например, развивает идею, что все души - это манифестация единого Атмана. Чтобы хотя бы как-нибудь проиллюстрировать эту мысль рассмотрим сверхличное существо, пусть оно будет Солнцем и это Солнце создает светофильтры, теперь у него появляются как-бы независимые от него лучи самых разных цветов и оттенков, начинается игра в разнообразие.
Все эти лучи ничто иное как само Солнце + искусственное, ТВАРНОЕ ограничение (светофильтры).

----------


## Андрон

> Это вопрос из плоскости, что есть душа?
> Адвайта, например, развивает идею, что все души - это манифестация единого Атмана. Чтобы хотя бы как-нибудь проиллюстрировать эту мысль рассмотрим сверхличное существо, пусть оно будет Солнцем и это Солнце создает светофильтры, теперь у него появляются как-бы независимые от него лучи самых разных цветов и оттенков, начинается игра в разнообразие.
> Все эти лучи ничто иное как само Солнце + искусственное, ТВАРНОЕ ограничение (светофильтры).


И в нашей традиции очень похожее понимание:
"Как солнечный свет неотличен от солнца, так и проявленный космос неотличен от Верховного Господа. Личность Бога пронизывает Собой все материальное творение. Все мироздание кажется одновременно отличным и неотличным от Верховной Личности Бога.
Находиться в лучах солнца — еще не значит быть на Солнце. Обитатели материального мира живут в лучах, исходящих от тела Верховной Личности Бога, но, обусловленные материей, они лишены возможности лицезреть Самого Господа". (ШБ 4.31.16)

Слова различны - но душа одна и та же!
"Дары различны, но *Дух один и тот же*;
и служения различны, а *Господь один и тот же*;
и действия различны, *а Бог один и тот же, производящий всё во всех*".
(1Кор 12:4-6)
"Одни смотрят на душу как на чудо, другие говорят о ней как о чуде, третьи слышат, что она подобна чуду,
а есть и такие, кто, *даже услышав о душе, не могут постичь ее*". (БГ 2.29)

Что о ней говорить? - Душой надо жить!

----------


## Sebastyan

> И в нашей традиции очень похожее понимание:


Нет, двайта принципиально иначе понимает ДУШУ.  Для вайшнавов душа - это вечная частица, слуга Бога.
В адвайте, напротив, души - это манифестация единого Атмана
Именно из-за этого различия в адвайте совершенно иное понимание о поклонении Богу:



> Можно так выразиться, что высшее существо, или бесконечное сознание, есть родитель Брахмы, Вишну, Шивы и других. Только этому бесконечному сознанию стоит поклоняться и молиться. *Но нет смысла приглашать его при поклонении, никакие мантры не подходят для поклонений, потому как оно настолько близко, что не нуждается в приглашении. Это вездесущее Я всего*. Понимание этого бесконечного сознания, без усилий, является единственно лучшей формой поклонения ему.
> https://itexts.net/avtor-lilia-valmi...d/page-30.html

----------


## Sebastyan

> "И сказал Бог: сотворим человека по образу Нашему и по подобию Нашему, и да владычествуют они над рыбами морскими, и над птицами небесными, и над скотом, и над всею землею". (Быт 1:26)


Всё же стоит отличать Бога, о котором проповедовал Христос и Бога из Ветхого Завета, это не одно и тоже.
Творение, на которое Вы сослались более подробно описано в мифах Шумера, евреи  оттуда и почерпнули свою укороченную версию.
Из более полной версии видно, что одна раса (более развитая) творит другую (человеческую) методами очень похожими на генную инженерию.

----------


## Андрон

> Нет, двайта принципиально иначе понимает ДУШУ.  Для вайшнавов душа - это вечная частица, слуга Бога.
> Именно из-за этого различия в адвайте совершенно иное понимание поклонению Богу:


Для этого я и привел цитату выше: "Cлужения различны, а Господь один и тот же".



> "нет смысла приглашать его при поклонении, никакие мантры не подходят для поклонений, потому как *оно настолько близко, что не нуждается в приглашении.* Это вездесущее Я всего".


"*Бог ближе к человеку, чем сонная артерия*". (Коран, 50.16)
Христос тоже говорит:
"А молясь, не говорите лишнего, как язычники, ибо они думают, что в многословии своем будут услышаны;
не уподобляйтесь им, ибо *знает Отец ваш, в чем вы имеете нужду, прежде вашего прошения у Него.*
Молитесь же так: «Отче наш, сущий на небесах! да святится имя Твое;
да приидет Царствие Твое; да будет воля Твоя и на земле, как на небе".
(Мф 6:7-10)
Это уже не молитва - а выражение намерения быть проводником воли Отца на земле!



> Понимание этого бесконечного сознания, без усилий, является единственно лучшей формой поклонения ему.


Мы как раз это обсуждали выше, говоря об уровнях молитвы и чтения мантры.
Это соответствует бессловесной молитве или мантре в душе.
"Кришне нужна только наша любовь и преданность, и больше ничего". (БГ 9.26)

----------


## Андрон

> Всё же стоит отличать Бога, о котором проповедовал Христос и Бога из Ветхого Завета, это не одно и тоже.


Отличаются образы Бога - а не Сам Бог! У Христа, безусловно, было гораздо более личностное и истинное понимание Бога, и близкие личные отношения с Ним - не зря Он называет Его Отцом!



> Творение, на которое Вы сослались более подробно описано в мифах Шумера, евреи  оттуда и почерпнули свою укороченную версию.
> Из более полной версии видно, что одна раса (более развитая) творит другую (человеческую) методами очень похожими на генную инженерию.


Даже если так - совершенная раса могла создать (модифицировать) лишь человеческое тело, а не Дух от Бога!
Наше тело в любом случае создано из праха земного, материально, несовершенно, смертно и ограничено. Но Дух в нас - от Бога!
"И создал Господь Бог человека из праха земного, и *вдунул в лицо его дыхание жизни*, и стал человек душою живою". (Быт 2:7)
И материальное тело не мешает нам духом от Бога воспарить к небесам, и превзойти даже ангелов: "Мы будем судить ангелов". (1Кор.6:3)

----------


## Sebastyan

> Отличаются образы Бога - а не Сам Бог! У Христа, безусловно, было гораздо более личностное и истинное понимание Бога, и близкие личные отношения с Ним - не зря Он называет Его Отцом!


Строго говоря, в Ветхом Завете и нет Бога, там мы видим, как политеизм жесткой рукой превращен в монотеизм и многобожие сведено к одному собирательному богу. Когда описываются ранние события, типа творения, то узнаются шумерские Эллиль и Энки, отсюда, кстати, и имя Эллохим, Аллах.

----------


## Андрон

> Строго говоря, в Ветхом Завете и нет Бога, там мы видим, как политеизм жесткой рукой превращен в монотеизм и многобожие сведено к одному собирательному богу. Когда описываются ранние события, типа творения, то узнаются шумерские Эллиль и Энки, отсюда, кстати, и имя Эллохим, Аллах.


Элохим / Элогим / Эль / Элоах (евр.) / Аллах (араб.) - означает Творец - т.е. один из аспектов (имен) Бога.
Бог-Отец, Бог-Сын и Бог-Дух - это различные аспекты (ипостаси) одного и того же Бога.
Так же, как Брахман, Параматма, Бхагаван - аспекты Абсолютной Истины.
Так что нельзя считать это многобожием (политеизмом).

А в целом я всецело за политеизм - в смысле за многообразие Бхагаванов - аватаров, инкарнаций, воплощений Бога.
Каждое из воплощений имеет свою цель, являет неповторимые игры, дает особый вкус. Господь Чайтанья, например.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Элохим / Элогим / Эль / Элоах (евр.) / Аллах (араб.) - означает Творец - т.е. один из аспектов (имен) Бога.


Это значение появилось из-за имени Элла (Энлиля).

----------


## Андрон

> Это значение появилось из-за имени Элла (Энлиля).


Говорят, Аннунаки с Нибиру скоро прилетят - вот и узнаем всё  :biggrin1:

----------


## Sebastyan

> с Нибиру скоро прилетят


Некоторые считают, что Нибиру - это Луна - древний корабль аннунаков, утративший способность к перемещению

----------


## Sebastyan

> Даже если так - совершенная раса могла создать (модифицировать) лишь человеческое тело, а не Дух от Бога!


Если почитать мифы, то особого совершенства в этой расе не просматривается:




> Анализируя различные тексты, можно прийти к выводу, что создание человека привело к серьезным разногласиям между богами. С самого начала предполагалось, что «примитивные рабочие» будут трудиться только в Стране Копей. В результате аннунаки Шумера не извлекли никакой выгоды из появления новых рабочих рук. В загадочном тексте, названном современными исследователями «Мифом о мотыге», фактически рассказывается о том, как аннунаки, трудившиеся в Шумере под началом Энлиля, получили причитающуюся им по справедливости долю «черноголовых людей».
> 
> Стремясь восстановить «нормальный порядок», Энлиль решился на крайние меры, прервав контакты между «Небесами» (Двенадцатой Планетой или космическими кораблями) и Землей и предприняв решительные действия против места, «где рождалась плоть»:
> 
> 
> 
> Против «Земли Мотыг и Корзин» Энлиль использовал волшебное оружие под названием АЛ.А.НИ («топор, рождающий силу»). Это оружие имело «зуб», похожий «на однорогого быка», и с его помощью можно было разрушать прочные стены. Судя по описанию, оно представляло собой нечто вроде гигантской дрели, укрепленной на похожей на бульдозер машине, которая крушила все перед собой. Вооружившись оружием, которое «расщепляет землю», Энлиль ринулся в атаку:
> 
> Призвал к себе Господь АЛ.А.НИ, дает приказ такой: вперед оружие, что расщепляет землю, он посылает и прямо в земли те, где плоть рождалась, его он направляет. В отверстии виднелась человека голова; и из земли ему навстречу люди шли, шли они к Энлилю. Окинул быстрым взглядом черноголовыхон и всех привел в оцепененье.
> ...

----------


## Андрон

> Некоторые считают, что Нибиру - это Луна - древний корабль аннунаков, утративший способность к перемещению


Луна в Ведах считается райской планетой:
"Люди, привязанные к материальным наслаждениям, стремятся попасть на высшие планеты, к числу которых относится, например, Луна. Есть много других райских планет, на которые люди мечтают попасть, чтобы испытать еще больше материальных удовольствий, наслаждаясь долгой жизнью и утопая в роскоши. Но даже те, кто живет на Брахмалоке, обречены на страдания, связанные с рождением, смертью, старостью и болезнями. Только тот, кто достигнет обители Господа, Вайкунтхалоки, никогда больше не родится в материальном мире". (ШБ 3.32.4)
Как раз похоже, что аннунаки, как более совершенная раса, живут на Луне в Раю, но все же не в духовном мире  :smilies: 
Так что мы легко можем их превзойти!

----------


## Sebastyan

> Луна в Ведах считается райской планетой:


Если Луна - это корабль богов, на котором они и прибыли на Землю, то, естественно, что его считали райским местом.

----------


## Андрон

> Если Луна - это корабль богов, на котором они и прибыли на Землю, то, естественно, что его считали райским местом.


Так аннунаки сейчас где живут - на обратной стороне Луны? Удивительный факт - что Луна повернута к Земле всегда одной стороной!
Или под поверхностью Луны или Земли (эдакие хтонические чудовища, обитатели Ада / Аида - подземного царства мертвых)?
Не странно ли, что наши создатели отдали нам прекрасную Землю, а сами живут в каких-то темных подземельях?

----------


## Sebastyan

> Так аннунаки сейчас где живут - на обратной стороне Луны?


Вы, как и многие вайшнавы, приучили себя по-детски, буквально понимать ветвистый язык вед - если Луна райская, то живут прямо на поверхности.
Если Луна, это и, в самом деле, древний корабль, то живут ВНУТРИ корабля, а не на поверхности.




> NASA, провели даже эксперимент, частью затрагивающий идею пустотелой Луны. В 1969 году, американское космическое агентство создало катастрофическую аварию на лунной поверхности, с целью изучения, как спутник Земли будет реагировать на ударное воздействие.
> 
> Произошедшее ошеломило ученых: в результате падения зонда на лунную поверхность, лунотрясение охватило всю Луну! К удивлению многих Луна «гудела» подобно колоколу в течение часа. Исследователи были поражены необъяснимым явлением.





> Удивительный факт - что Луна повернута к Земле всегда одной стороной!


Удивительно другое, что ее угловой размер с огромной точностью совпадает с угловым размером Солнца.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Не странно ли, что наши создатели отдали нам прекрасную Землю, а сами живут в каких-то темных подземельях?


Они и тут живут, только в наше время их присутствие официально отрицается.

И с чего Вы взяли, что в корабле ТЕМНО?

----------


## Андрон

> И с чего Вы взяли, что в корабле ТЕМНО?


О - у Вас даже фотографии есть! А может Вы - Аннунак?  :biggrin1: 
Мы так мало знаем о себе - может мы и сами аннунаки, но забыли об этом!  :smilies:

----------


## Sebastyan

> О - у Вас даже фотографии есть!


У меня даже ссылка на фантастический роман на тему Луны есть (хотя автор считает, что это реальность).

----------


## Sebastyan

Вот тут, кто-то описывает свой опыт переживания Атмана:



> В одно мгновение прошло много жизней, я знал себя в качестве многих разных людей в разные времена – в прошлом и будующем. 
> 
>           Вдруг я был остановлен, и оказался в пространстве, где я был единственной существом. Была полная тьма, но тем не менее я был окружен ослепительным светом. Фактически, я и был светом. Я был всем, что существовало. Ничего не было кроме меня. Все мое существо было пронизано чистой радостью,  безусловной любовью, и это чувство было так велико, что его невозможно описать.  Это чувство было, как сексуальный оргазм умноженный на бесконечность.  Время не существовало.  Был только Я.  Я существовал.  Я просто был и больше ничего.  Я был здесь вечно и останусь здесь навечно.  У меня возникла мысль, что это замечательно, но мне нужно вызвать “движение”.  Мне нужно вызвать “поток энергии”.  В этот момент у меня возникло ошеломляющее и непреодолимое желание инициировать поток энергии. 
> 
>           Я знал, что если бы я двинулся, энергии были бы приведены в движение, и это было бы сотворение.  Я двинулся.  Вокруг и внутри меня я увидел, что стали возникать галактики.  Вселенные были созданы и звезды рождались.  Это было восхитительно, и чем больше я приходил в восхищение, тем больше галактик было создано. 
> 
>           Другая мысль пришла мне на ум, что как восхитительно было бы исследовать это новое сотворение.  Как только эта мысль возникла, я родился.


Автор описывает это видение, как развивающееся во времени, что естественно для ума, однако, на мой взгляд, не было никакого начала творения, просто видящий это видение переместился с вневременного уровня СОЗНАНИЯ на план, в котором извечно разворачивается "творение".

----------

